# 2015 Tarmac Sworks or 2015 Tarmac Pro Race ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't feel that comfortable in spending S Works top money and besides that I'm fed up with the black and white color combination ( my market gets the fully assembled bike in black and white only). The 2015 Tarmac Pro race comes in a lot nicer color to me,Ultegra stuff, 10r carbon and same Roval wheels except for the aluminum bearings instead of the ceramic ones. Tarmac S Works is without a doubt Mrs Coolness out of the box while I would see myself placing some upgrades on the PRO,like placing Dura Ace stuff and carbon parts were they would eventually be missing ( no specs have been released yet). Wondering how much of a weight can I shave off a non FACT 11 carbon frame and maybe if bottom line if it's a better deal to buy the S Works in first place.
Do I want an Sworks ? Definitely. Do I race ? I don't,it's really the fancy S Works decal calling me here but you know the drill. 1st world problems...:mad2:


I see US market does not have the Pro Race version out yet,so here is the link to Specialized Italia's Tarmac Pro Race. Quite a nice machine if you ask me,except for the glossy Roval rims...
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Are you asking in earnest? Pro is a better value...I ride a Roubaix Pro and Sworks is the mac daddy. Both are great. One is gonna cost you more. You will some but not all that difference back at resale. If you are a rich guy, get the Sworks. If you are more value conscious, get the Pro and you will love it.

A last note...and this depends on your level of fussiness. Personally I wouldn't buy any full bike because I am going to change most of it. For example I recently installed DA 9000 on my Roubaix as an experiment and I will be going back to Campy in 2015 with their redesign for the simple reason I prefer Campy ergos by a large measure. DA 9000 shifts amazing btw but ergos suck for 'me' compared to Campy. Specialized doesn't make a Campy bike. So for me, its frameset plus all the stuff I prefer versus what comes on a stock bike.

No losers in your choices...both about as good as it gets.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> You will some but not all that difference back at resale.


Did you miss the "lose" word here ? 
Honestly I've already owned a couple of top of the line bikes ( the usual black ones) from other manufacturers and that's where I took the biggest hit in value when I've sold them. 
How was the DA 9000 on your SL3 ? After the nightmarish experience with Ultegra 6700 on my SL3 Roubaix I'm done with Ultegra,that's why I would tell my LBS to retain the Ultegra parts from the 2015 PRO and place either DA9000 of Red 22.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Did you miss the "lose" word here ?
> Honestly I've already owned a couple of top of the line bikes ( the usual black ones) from other manufacturers and that's where I took the biggest hit in value when I've sold them.
> How was the DA 9000 on your SL3 ? After the nightmarish experience with Ultegra 6700 on my SL3 Roubaix I'm done with Ultegra,that's why I would tell my LBS to retain the Ultegra parts from the 2015 PRO and place either DA9000 of Red 22.


You can't conflate Ultegra 6700 and 6800....well you just did, but are wrong to do so. The only thing they have in common is they are both manufactured by Shimano. 6800/DA9000 is a complete redesign.

DA9000 on my SL3 is probably the best shifting bike I have ever ridden. With Campy is shifts beautifully as well but a difference in tactile feel and sound.
There is virtually no difference between DA 6800 and DA 9000 shifting performance...or ergos for that matter. Slight aesthetic differences and couple hundred grams all for almost 2x's the price.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nothing was wrong with Ultegra 6700 so not sure what your nightmarish experience could be, but Ultegra 6800 is a big jump up. About half the lever throw, smoother shifting, and better braking. You really have to think about why you would got to DA or even Di2 6800 is so good.


----------

